
A New Network Stack for Zcash - lukastyrychtr
https://www.zfnd.org/blog/a-new-network-stack-for-zcash/
======
bothra90
The design choice of hiding the entire network behind a single end-point is
interesting. As mentioned in the blog, it forces pushing down complex routing
logic into the networking module. I'm curious about what other options were
considered and why this approach was picked.

